# FET protocol at the RFC?



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls
I am due to get my offer letter this month at the RFC for FET.  My query is does any one know the protocol they use.  I'm wondering when they send the letter does that mean you start the next month?  Do you have to wait until day 21 of your next period? What drugs regime do they use? Do you have to DR? How often do they scan ?
I'm trying to plan ahead with regard to work /holidays etc etc.  I'm finding the only way to keep me sane is to know what's happening and to try to focus on forward planning.  I know in the past with them for IVF/ICSI that even when you get your offer letter it can be 3 months before you have an ET.  Trying very hard not to rip my hair out in impatience!!!   It feels so long since my last failed cycle and I'm feeling frustrated at the passage of time....


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hey Yellowhope hang in there hun as ur almost there. Everyone's schedule is different but for me I was starting with March AF which was 24th so I started my nasal spray on 13th April which would have been day 21. I then started on Progynova oestrogen tablets a few weeks later & I had my ET on May 22nd. I had to start Crinone gel 2 days before ET & I had no bcp to take but some girls on here have had to take it. 

I hope this helps but u really won't know until you get ur schedule which is tailored to you. Overal I was only 8 weeks from start of AF til ET.

Good luck sweetie, I hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Yellowhope

This is slightly different question but same subject (hope u dont mind) but im clueless when it comes to this first timer on icsi - currently taking bcp and waiting   - my question is however if my icsi cycle fails and i have some frozen embryos wot is the next stage with the rfc? do u pay for it or is this included with ur nhs cycle?   if u do pay which i assume u do anyway surely its not full cost of tx?? Sorry for the questions 

Magicbaby x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Maximom-thanks for the info and Congrats on your BFP!!! 

Hi Magicbaby
If you have embryos that are suitable for freezing then if you want they will put you on the FET list which is supposed to be approx 12 weeks.  You then pay for a FET cycle which at the moment is approx £1400 plus the costs of the meds.  The other thing worth knowing is that if you have a negative result with the RFC it can take up to 12 weeks to get your review of it and they won't activate you on the FET list until after the review.  You can however pay privately after a negative cycle to have your review sooner and hence get activated sooner for FET. The review can cost approx £150, or if you are happy to wait it will be free but could take 12 weeks for them to send for you.  I hope you get lucky on your fresh cycle and don't need to wait for the FET.  Wishing you all the best for your treatment.xx Yellow


----------



## Maximom (May 17, 2011)

Hi Magicbaby

We only had 2 weeks to wait for our review appt but I think we were seen sooner as we had a positive result which sadly ended in mc. At ur review appt u will be asked if u want to sign consent forms for FET and the waiting time is 3 months. The cost is £1497 & meds...my GP gave me my Progynova & Crinone gel on prescription so I only had to buy 2 bottles of nasal spray from RFC which cost £100. 

Good luck with ur fresh cycle sweetie, let's hope u won't need FET & u can keep any wee snow babies in the freezer for a 2nd little bundle of joy!!


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank u Yellowhope and Maximom i dont know where i would be without u guys and ff - it really is a world of knowledge an all questions are answered   

I really hope i dont need FET either but need to know the options - if i got one wee bundle i would be truely blessed    never mind 2  

Magicbaby x


----------

